# Stainless steel goose bands



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Shot my first stainless band saturday.
It is cool to see a different type of band being used.
Now if I could just shoot a colored reward band......


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Was it the black one?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

The red and yellow colored bands identify resident "golf course" geese.;-)


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

No, the black ones are just an anodized aluminum. They are same thickness and height as regular aluminum.
The stainless bands are much thinner and about 1/8" shorter. They have a very different sheen to them.
The red and yellow leg bands are plastic and the colors differentiate an adult goose from a juvenile goose.
The colored band I want is anodized aluminum and has a cash reward amount stamped in to it. 
I don't think the State does it, just the Feds possibly?


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Yup, the feds are the ones who do the reward bands. There are colored reward duck bands, but this goose band was not. I'm not sure they do colored goose reward bands. 
Anyway, who says you cant make money hunting geese?


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Cool, how much was your reward?


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

$10:shock: 
Not much, but it was a reward band


----------



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey Shaner! Nice seeing you on here!


----------

